# Which One?



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Hi...

I am new here and this is my first post. I am debating between 2 puppies and its driving me crazy not being able to decide. Both are 8 week old boys and I need to decide on one. 

Besides their personalities, which are pretty similar, my decision depends on : 

I would want the grown up version more on the cocker spaniel lines than poodle. 
Grow up between 15-20 lbs ( I would want my dog to travel with me in the cabin) 

What do you all think? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

BOTH!! I adore puppy number two x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome. You can never really tell what size they will be. Your pup will probably just look like a nice mix between cocker and poodle. The second one is cute and has the more cocker type long ears. They are both cute.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I want number 2 pleaseeee??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think number one will have a more cocker like coat, both are adorable!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tho number two looks more cocker the coat send like it will be more poodle. Number one seems to have a more wavy coat. That said, I'd pick number two. Their coats change all the time. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Number two is soooooo cute.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

From the picture only I would go with number 1. We are probably not helping you choose!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thank you all and I am still undecided. ��. I have looking at these 2 for so long that I want to bring both of them home. But I think as I am a going to get a puppy for the first time, I shouldn't overwhelm myself. 

Though I still want both of them. ��


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Let fate decide. Ask the breeder to save you the one that's left. They are both going to be lovely after all.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No 2 for me, but 1 is also gorgeous!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you been to visit them?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Get both! Maureen managed Lexi and Beemer! 

No, I'm joking! Honestly! Get number two


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh poor number 1.....


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Ahhhh poor number 1.....


Don't say that, Tinman. I am already feeling guilty that I am going to have to pick one over the other . At this rate, I WILL end up with two.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Alinos said:


> Don't say that, Tinman. I am already feeling guilty that I am going to have to pick one over the other . At this rate, I WILL end up with two.


Haha - they are both stunningly adorable, I don't know why, but number 2 just has a cuter face??
If you only showed me number one - I'd go crazy for him!
Don't you worry - he's gorgeous and he won't be left behind
But having 2 is good fun!!
Any names yet?? X


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

The names that I also cannot decide are:

Hawkeye
Finn
Obi-Wan
Neo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Neo stands out to me, it's unusual, unique & consists of 2 syllables which apparently a dogs name should have! X


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Number 2. He's much nicer. Number 1 has those weird eyes that look like they are pointing outwards! Im probably not helping! Oops! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sam1 said:


> Number 2. He's much nicer. Number 1 has those weird eyes that look like they are pointing outwards! Im probably not helping! Oops! X


SAMANTHA,,..... How could you be so evil about a beautiful poo puppy??  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Samantha! I've never heard of this


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

If one was a girl and one a boy, I'd definitely say both. Two same *** poos have more challenges. I'd pick 1 myself but 2 has ears like Lexi. Ugh, I would have a hard time deciding too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd pick one - smaller ears and slightly less dense coat, I reckon the other guy will be very fleecy.
The eyes - they look lovely to me, actually Samantha's comment made me think of how paranoid Renee got after her sister said Molly's eye's were wierd, while we all KNOW Molly's eye's are beautiful as is this pup's. Funny how we all see different things 
Either will be gorgeous in the end it really is there characters that you fall in love with - the hair changes - grows, gets trimmed, grows gets matts gets shaved, grows etc etc.

Love any of your names - there already is an Obi on here and he is a lovely dog and I like the name too. Hawkeye is cool, but not so easy to bellow acroos the field as your dog disappears after someone with another dog, treats or white trousers


----------

